# Ken Norton VS Joe Frazier



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

I have no idea why these two men did not fight. *Joe Frazier *was born1944-01-12 and *Ken Norton *was born1943-09-08... they fought in the same era and also fought many of the same people. This is the biggest fight that did not happen in the 70's.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have no idea why these two men did not fight. *Joe Frazier *was born1944-01-12 and *Ken Norton *was born1943-09-08... they fought in the same era and also fought many of the same people. This is the biggest fight that did not happen in the 70's.


 
I bet Don King had something to do with that.

It would have been great though.

The Ali - Frazier 3 fight is on now.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

Espn


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

Ali wins


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I bet Don King had something to do with that.
> 
> It would have been great though.
> 
> * The Ali - Frazier 3 fight is on now*.


I'm watching it right now...I wish they were playing the second fight.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

Why?


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

Ali seems to place his hand over Joe's head alot


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

low blow


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Why?


They never play it...all they play is 1 and 3. The second fight is one I think Ali was given a gift but I have not watched it in 10+years.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

True, I was always a Frazier fan.
I like his aggresive style.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

Ali got nailed


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> True, I was always a Frazier fan.
> I like his aggresive style.


I like Joe becaue he is a great fighter and more importantly a class act. Ali was a piece of shit no better then some scum bag rapper today.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I like Joe becaue he is a great fighter and more importantly a class act. Ali was a piece of shit no better then some scum bag rapper today.


Al just made a nice comment about Smokin' Joe


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

I always thought in this fight that Joe landed harder punches


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I always thought in this fight that Joe landed harder punches


It is amazing once you learn boxing how much Ali cheated and never was called on it. You have only 6 legal punches in boxing...Ali threw a back hand punch in every fight and that is illegal...he was never called on it once. Pluss he held more than John Ruiz.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It is amazing once you learn boxing how much Ali cheated and never was called on it. You have only 6 legal punches in boxing...*Ali threw a back hand punch in every fight and that is illegal*...he was never called on it once. Pluss he held more than John Ruiz.


 
I didn't know that.

He does hold a lot.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

Isn't it also illegal to hold down the back of the boxers head?


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Isn't it also illegal to hold the back of the boxers head?


Yes espically if you hit him when you are doing it.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes espically if you hit him when you are doing it.


 
I once did that when we had our "boxing fights" at work.
It does give you an advantage.


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I once did that when we had our "boxing fights" at work.
> It does give you an advantage.


If you have HBO turn it on...they are replaying last weeks fight between that hot little chico Oscar De la Hoya and that ugly pig Ricardo Mayorga...puls a live Ricky Hatton fight...Hatton is one of the best 147Lb fighters in a decade and also an exciting and very active fighter.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you have HBO turn it on...they are replaying last weeks fight between that *hot little chico Oscar De la Ho ya* and that ugly pig Ricardo Mayorga...puls a live Ricky Hatton fight...Hatton is one of the best 147Lb fighters in a decade and also an exciting and very active fighter.


I despise that pretty boy


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I despise that pretty boy


Why


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

I just never did. Something about him.


----------



## goandykid (May 13, 2006)

Doesnt he want a go at Mayweather before he retires? That won't even be a fight.


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Doesnt he want a go at Mayweather before he retires? That won't even be a fight.


I will bet if he fights again it will be Hatton.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

I prefered Trinidad


----------



## goandykid (May 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will bet if he fights again it will be Hatton.



He said after his last fight that he wents to fight Mayweather, is it a matter of ranking or pref?


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I prefered Trinidad


Racist


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> He said after his last fight that he wents to fight Mayweather, is it a matter of ranking or pref?


I did not see him say that in his post fight interview....but the $$$$ is on his mind.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Racist


Felix Trinidad the boxer! Not the country!


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Felix Trinidad the boxer! Not the country!


My bad, I thought you hated Mexican Americans


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My bad, I thought you hated Mexican Americans


Nope, I don't hate anyone for their race....I just dislike all humans in general. I prefer animals.


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Nope, I don't hate anyone for their race....I just dislike all humans in general. I prefer animals.


I agree 100%, if a human killed my cat I would beat that human to death....and I think that is justified.


----------

